# Another newbie question advice plz



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I checked my girls this morning Daisy is suppose to be 104 days today one of her teats seems to have been leakin its crusty on the tip and there appears to be dried milk/colostrum on the hair in front of her teat.....How likely is it that she could be farther along?(she was running with the buck) could she have had a false heat cycle. Help.......is this normal for a ff?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well I have had that happen with one of my does. I think for her it was just a hormone thing and her body getting ready, BUT. I am no expert at all, so I am sure someone that knows dairy goats will be able to answer you a lot better.
When would she be due if she took the first heat cycle? Are you able to get a good picture of her cha-cha?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

She would be due march 11 if she took on the first heat i had wrote down.But she seemed to come in again on Nov 19 which would put her due April 17th. I haven't noticed any big differences with her back side awhile back there was a little bit of discharge but not much. I know if a horse waxes it isn't long until they give birth but I'm new to goats and am not sure if this is normal I check there bags but don't put any pressure etc...so it is apparently leaking. Daisy is getting crabby not her normal loving self.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say she was bred on the first date and she had a false heat.Does she had a large udder?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I took some pictures...I cant find the dang camera cable.Ill send pics when I find the cable...Her udder doesn't seem to be tight but boy is she grumpy.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisy is acting a little bit odd jesse is laying out in the sun daisy is laying in the goat house.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I talked to my DH and he is going to ask my mentor.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if her bag fills up in the next week I think she will go on her early due date. But if it stays the same you know she will wait it out.

Goats will make funny noises and just lay about when pregnant. It is part of their way to make us go bald :hair:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm sweating bullets....I'm not ready yet....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she a first timer? If so then she may go on time and may even wait until the day she goes into labor to fill her udder. Right now to me she looks to have a week or 2 to go. The grunts and other noises are normal preggy goaty sounds...you will definately know when she's in labor! A mama will talk to her babies even before they are born....it is something you will not hear again once her kids are 2-3 weeks old, at labor and delivery is the time you will hear her talking the most. Also. check her ligaments often so you get the feel of them being there and not there. Theres a post somewhere here that shows how to feel for them...I think Ashley (Sweet Gum Minis) posted it. You will be fine and so will Daisy.
Yippeee more babies to see soon! :stars:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

She seems to be filling up a tiny bit more and theres a little bit of a leak this morning.So I guess its wait and see.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She is so cute. She is looking at us like "why are you looking at my butt"? 

I have to say, You better be getting ready for the early delivery. I had a doe that did not have a utter near as big as yours and she kidded. I thought she was about 3-4 weeks later, but I went out one morning and met her little doe.
BABIES VERY SOON. Thinking PINK :girl: :girl:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Lori  she was and is quiet grumpy she doesnt want me to look or touch her. If looks could kill I would be in trouble.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Daisys bag is about the same her back side seems to be a bit poochy and shes holding her tail in a funky way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did i miss the birth? she sounds close


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nothing yet.....did someone tell her about the does code of honor? I just picked up my daughter from school she seems to have a stomach bug the teacher said it lasts for about 4 days tomorrow its suppose to rain and snow and be windy Sunday is my other daughters birthday knowing my luck she will wait until we all have the stomach bug to kidd right now Im having to change my daughters diapers....shes 20 and has downs syndrome so my hands are full...yes we shall kid soon....just wait til the bug hits me...... :tears:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, No. Yes you do have your hands full. 

Here is to a very EASY delivery and a Happy set of twin girls. :girl: :girl: Hopefully you will walk out and it will all be over and smooth sailing. ray:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok my daughter is feeling better and daisy has me scratching my head the only ting different today is ....If you lay your hand flat on her hips and rub down from her tail It feels like theres no flesh there before there were indents near her tail head now all you feel are bones it looks like her butt has dropped off. :scratch:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are noticing that - then it sounds like she is VERY close to delivery. My girl startde being very affectionate and letting me rub her head (she is very head shy) 24 hours prior to delivery!!! How is her udder? Does it feel so tight that it will pop yet?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Its a tiny bit bigger. I kid you not she feels like skin and bones from her hips to her butt I'm pulling my hair out...should I go get grocery's this evening or send my daughter?Daisy is hateful she trys to head but me just for looking.And her tail still looks broke....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would personally send your daughter - from what you are describing she sounds close. What breed is she? I have a kinder that looks like skin and bones right now and I am giving her extra pellets! She is due this month I do believe, and my FF that has twins in the oven in so boney in the back end now that she looks hilarious, and she is due around the 18th.

Hang in there - they will be here soon!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shes a saanen normally shes sweet but here lately shes all attitude and belly I'm guessing twins my husband taped her belly and shes 50 inches around. I still think I should be seeing a bigger udder and more of a change in her back side but what do I know I'm new to goats and kidding.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! After this season you will be a pro! 

This is my first birthing season also. I just got into goats in August. So it has been interesting! Good luck, and I will PM you my phone number if you have questions. I don't claim to be a pro, but it may help....


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Shes getting more vocal and grooming herself......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will have babies by night time tomorrow is my prediction


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Its raining and cold were suppose to get around 3 inches tomorrow shes been biting her sides...ooh its nasty outside she seems to be calming down and is nice now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I predict within 48 hours, but probobly 24 hours and you should have some kiddos!! I will be up until about 9 pm PST and up at 8 am or so tommorrow morning. I always have my phone on though so even if it is the middle of the night, you can call me - I don't have a problem with that!

Take a breath - it will all be ok!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Just went out to check on her .... there is mucus.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If theres discharge then she should be having those kids soon!! Heres to a fast and healthy delivery!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

stringing mucus? If so yup she will kid with in a couple hours


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nothing yet its been a long night and its hailing out side...  :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it is the end of my prediction .......... anything?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Only this so far :hair: whats the deal? with the wind chill its 10 outside and were getting gusts up to 60 I'm froze and kind of grumpy? Is she ever going to kidd :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she doing anything as far as pushing? Usually they get a hind foot forward and use it for leverage. Does she seem agitated at all? Up and down, pawing and pacing? If not then she is definately going to have you BALD! And I know COLD too, Binky had me back and forth from my warm house into 6* cold every hour til I figured she had a while to go, then just as I was nodding off...BAM...she cried out(on the moniter) and the 1st one was on the ground within minutes the second 2 minutes later! Hang in there, she'll be fine and I know you are sleepy and cranky....I was that way for 3 WEEKS waiting for kids and got 3 sets of kids in a week, 2 sets 1 day apart! :sun: It will get better, I promise!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Its like everything is at a stand still shes still biting at her sides pressing her head against the wall and beating jesse up for just being there theres no pushing and no more goo.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's still in the early stages of labor, some does do this for a few hours and others a few days. She will let you know when she is ready or needs help. Is her udder so big it looks ready to burst? Or even her ligaments, even if they feel "gone" her tail head needs to be dropped and the area around it mushy before she is ready to go.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think her udder could be bigger it is a bit fuller her teats seem to stand out more and are a brighter pink. I haven't been able to feel her ligaments..but that may be because I'm a newbie.From her hips back to her tail has dropped off it feels like skin on bone...it was mushy a few days ago. I'm scared to sleep because I'm afraid I will miss it... The mucus she had yesterday was like egg whites clear and stringy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The "pre birth" mucous looks more whitish, then turns amber colored as the labor progresses and the "pre birth" bubble appears, then wham she's pushing and gushing and then babies start arriving. Do you have a baby moniter you can use so you don't have to keep making trips to her?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes I have a baby monitor hooked up. Whats the deal with the mucus being clear?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh and last night her vulva was swollen and gaping open a bit.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It starts out clear and as she labors and her cervix dilates it will become the amber color and will start to stream...instead of a little amount "dripping" it will be ...sorry for being blunt...like snotty boogers...hanging on as it "streams". When she starts to squat as if to pee and nothing comes out, she's feeling the kid pressure and will do this often before she gets down to business.


----------

